# Bass Pro/Rocky return



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I purchased a pair of Rocky boots at the Perrysburg store last May..........I wore them last hunting season, and put very few miles on them.........I wore them dove hunting this year a couple of times when the grass was wet, the first time I gave the boots the benefit of the doubt and blamed my wet feet on sweat.......the next time I didn't walk but about 200M each way and again my feet got wet! I took them back to Bass Pro but the boots are only covered for 1 year so no refund--after some talk they said they would keep the boots and try to deal with Rocky for me......got a call today-no deal, one year coverage, and that's it.......they told me to come and get my boots.........last time I will deal with either place, and I will pass the word!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I feel for ya, though i dont think bp is to blame. I stopped buying rocky a few years ago for the same reason. Actually the entire group of guys that i hunted with in the 90's all wore rocky and there wont be a one of us in them this year. One guys sole actually starting coming off only after a few hunts and they wouldent stand by it.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Happened to me twice with Rocky boots. Waste of $$$. I would't blame Bass Pro though.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, don't blame BPS....Rocky has REALLY gone down hill....I won't buy them! IS ANYONE AT ROCKY PAYING ATTENTION???????????


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

M R DUCKS said:


> yeah, don't blame BPS....Rocky has REALLY gone down hill....I won't buy them! IS ANYONE AT ROCKY PAYING ATTENTION???????????


I have had nothing but trouble with Rocky Boots ,if they are over 1 year old you are out of luck no mater how many times you wear them


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

are all rockies made in china?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

JOE W said:


> are all rockies made in china?


I've heard they were and supposedly that is when the quality went away. I quit buying them also.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

they used to be made right here in ohio. i think in nelsonville. when they moved over sea's so did the quality. they are a terrible boot. i will never buy them again. buy made in america.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

My Brother just traded in a pair that was 3 years old at Rocky in Nelsonville for a brand new pair


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I bought my first pair of rockys in '98 with part of my graduation money. I wore those boots for 9 good years till the insulation was just too crushed to keep my feet warm. Bought 2 pairs over the next 3 years and hated them! Leaks, rips, and sore feet! Bought a pair of irish setters 2 years ago and have no plans on looking at anything else. If rocky doesn't help you out check out the irish setters. Bought mine at garnder mtn. Good warranty too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I had a pair of Rocky Bear Claws that I wore for about 4 years. Never once wore them out of the field, it was always from my truck to stand and back. Suddenly the soles began to disintegrate on me, almost overnight I never seen anything like it... Had a pair of Rocky military dress shoes while in the Marine Corps and they did the same thing, soles just started falling apart.... Never again will I buy Rocky boots, at least not until they start making them back in the USA with American quality!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

bought a pair of corn stalkers when they came out.lasted less then a year.the soles cracked.
took them back to rockys in nelsonville and they told me they coudn't do anything about it that i had them to long.
i have since bought cabelas outfitter boots and have great success with them.wore out one pair after about 8 years and still have the second pair.i just clean,reseal and put in new laces on occassion.will buy another pair when this wear out.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

After they left Nelsonville they became crap. I had the same problem when I took them back. The first time I took them they said yes they would exchange them. They didn't have my size so they said call and when they get my size bring them back up and they would do it then. They were expecting a new shipment later in the week...

I called' they had my size in. I took them back and the manager (differant one) said that he would* not* take them back I was P O'ed went home and call raising hell. They said bring them up and they would do it.... It is a good thing I live fairly close..

Bass Pro and Rocky both pissed me off. Rocky's return policy is horribe.. I was told to buy Irish Setters good return policy..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I am still using my Herman Survivors (Kangaroo leather) which I purchased in 1968! They are on their forth resole but do not leak. My Rocky Bear Claws lasted two years and then the soles cracked and fell apart. Rocky WAS a quality boot at one time but isn't anymore.


----------

